# newby



## craftsmangt2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

hi all im a newby form iowa this is a great forum and a great place for information:tractorsm


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

Uh.....got........some .......pictures??? We all love pictures of the toys! Welcome to the site!
Mouse


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's great because of all the fine folks here, such as yourself! Welcome to the forum and I second the pictures. WOO HOO! Pictures!


----------



## craftsmangt2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry no pics yet because i don't know how to post them. I collect craftsman gt 6000 garden tractors and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to post pics and I will take some


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

See if this helps you out. If not, I can walk you through it! http://www.tractorforum.com/f5/how-post-pictures-f-q-412/


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats cool- i just collect any lawntractors in general - cheeper the better - wife said i couldnt buy anymore since i have 29 of them....


----------

